# How Rudy can save America !



## govols (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 3, 2007)

govols said:


>



Only if he goes over with her!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 3, 2007)

Drudge was carrying a linked headline over the weekend called - Giuliani To Media: Lay Off My Wife. 

All I could think of was - Which one?


----------



## CDM (Apr 3, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Only if he goes over with her!



 Then the train backs up . . .


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 3, 2007)

Loved it, thanks for a good laugh!


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 3, 2007)

Actually, we just finished watching the HBO special, remembering 9/11/01 and Mr. Guilani and all those who served with his administration were the right people at the right time - for which I praise God.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 4, 2007)

He wont get my vote for President that is reserved for Ron Paul!


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 4, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> He wont get my vote for President that is reserved for Ron Paul!



I don't who will finally get my vote -- I merely observed that Guilani, and many who worked for him displayed grace under pressure.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 5, 2007)

I know


----------

